# Duplicates



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Maybe it's just me...

I keep seeing duplicate threads. Only noticed it very recently and there are more than one. Maybe it's a problem with certain folk posting from mobile devices or something? Anybody else notice them?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Maybe it's just me...

I keep seeing duplicate threads. Only noticed it very recently and there are more than one. Maybe it's a problem with certain folk posting from mobile devices or something? Anybody else notice them? 

Perhaps the forum is playing up because I just also got this error a cpl of times, trying t post this thread:
_The server responded with an error. The error message is in the JavaScript console. _


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

In an ironic twist - it appears I have done it myself! Got this error trying to post - so I tried a cpl more times and same error but it looks like it created the threads anyway!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2012)

But marshmella's winning! He's got 6 duplicates on the What's New page.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

Yep. Currently on tapatalk on my phone but have seen a fair few. Possibly a server delay and flok clicking twice. Will clear up if I get near a pc

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattHB (30 Aug 2012)

yes it appears to be all over the place


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Feel free to delete this thread Fossy... it's a duplicate!  Server error when creating threads is causing people to try again and it's actually creating the threads, regardless of the error message, hence duplicates! Case closed


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

I'm on to the clear up, but I think the boss has broken the server.


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2012)

Me too just noticed Black Panter seems to have started 3 identical threads.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2012)

Just been going through and clearing up


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

Ian and I are on to the clear up.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

I expect it to be spotless with you pair on it!!


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

I'll be asking for clean up payment in Mr Sheen


----------



## Sara_H (30 Aug 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! Have a broken the record by posting the same thread 6 times?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry! Have a broken the record by posting the same thread 6 times?


 

No you haven't. We have a problem. I am deleting them as fast as they appear


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2012)

Thanks guys, I've just had the multiple experience myself, thank you for clearing up the mess


----------



## Sara_H (30 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> No you haven't. We have a problem. I am deleting them as fast as they appear


 Top work! Keep it up!


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

I updated Tapatalk on the server earlier to the latest version - but the older version files may have been stuck in the server cached. I've flushed the cache so it should load the latest versions now - can anyone confirm the duplicates have stopped?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Confirmed


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Confirmed


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2012)

just had another one.. but keeping an eye out.


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

I know what *not* to do next time then ...


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

I've actually just done some normal modding just now - been keeping us busy. Don't press that button again !


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

So it's Sarah h, ducky and smokey that are off the Xmas card list for busting CC ?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2012)

and now comedypilot.... it's still happening


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Rolling it out into production, without QA testing eh Shaun?


----------



## Norm (30 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Ian and I are on to the clear up.


Strangely, I haven't had a problem and I haven't seen any duplicates. The former I can attribute to browsing on an iPad, the latter to Fossy and Ian being on a hair-trigger.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> So it's Sarah h, ducky and smokey that are off the Xmas card list for busting CC ?


 
No way!! I didn't break it - merely complained about it


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

Ironically I don't actually use Tapatalk myself, but I know from the stats quite a lot of people do so I like to keep it up to date.

Does that make you all my little test hamsters then?


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> No way!! I didn't break it - merely complained about it


 
Twice ...


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> Strangely, I haven't had a problem and I haven't seen any duplicates. The former I can attribute to browsing on an iPad, the latter to Fossy and Ian being on a hair-trigger.


 
You've been asleep my son !


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> Twice ...


 
I think it was more than that - I deleted them.


----------



## Norm (30 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> You've been asleep my son !


Quite possible - but, then, the Paralympics is on.


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

Are we all sorted? Can I head back to the boiler room again for more twiddling with the gubbings?


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

Are we all sorted? Can I head back to the boiler room again for more twiddling with the gubbings?


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

lol ... obviously not 

I think I better put the old one back on for now.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

Only kidding


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

They seem to have abated so hopefully it was just a cache refresh issue. If it continues let me know and I'll revert the add-on back to the previous verion.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2012)

The ''sad, but which colour mudguards'' thread seems to have doppelganged itself too.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The ''sad, but which colour mudguards'' thread seems to have doppelganged itself too.


 
dealt with


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

Just another - phil hg off the card list


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2012)

Another - looks like two threads now, not the 4 or 5 as before.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Just got the error again replying to the Felpham thread but I didn't hit refresh or re-post...


----------



## coffeejo (30 Aug 2012)

Support threads are meant to be funny, right?

This isn't the first time I've come across this (or a similar) error since the Big Changeover to this software. I've always blamed my browser (chrome) but maybe Shaun's been dropping crumbs into the machinery all along?


----------



## Shaun (30 Aug 2012)

I've found the error and advised the Tapatalk developers - so for now I'm going to revert CC back to the previous version.

I'll update us again when the thingamebob gets fixed. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

